# Do you regret not signing Steve Nash?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

On one hand we're having 2 of our best ever seasons, ourr defense has improved and Dirk has developed into a _real superstar_

But on the other hand, Nash was MVP and our assist numbers are worst in the league

POSSIBLE LINEUP

PG: Steve Nash / Devin Harris
SG: Marquis Daniels / Adrian Griffin
SF: Josh Howard / Jerry Stackhouse
PF: Dirk Nowitzki / Keith Van Horn
C: DeSagana Diop / DJ MBenga

We couldnt of got Dampier if we had Nash


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Not at all. If we still had Nash, then Don Nelson would still be on our bench. Don't get me wrong, I loved Nellie, but I think Avery has done a great job at developing this team and helping Dirk develop his game even more.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Not at all. If we still had Nash, then Don Nelson would still be on our bench. Don't get me wrong, I loved Nellie, but I think Avery has done a great job at developing this team and helping Dirk develop his game even more.


Do you think we still would have Nellie? I was reading an article the other day and it said the tensions were getting pretty high between Nellie and Cuban

Woudl Avery work as well with Nash, someone who was the almost complete opoosite of Terry?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DiAntoni made Nash the MVP he is today and last season, Nelson or Avery probally would not have made him the same player. But he still would have been a solid PG, though im liking terry more and more as a player.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nash is the MVP because of the system. He would never done as good as a Mav.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We will see as time goes on but like as a short term answer yes Nash could have been great ot have kept around but, we all know come deep into the playoffs Nash wears down.


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah Nash wears down and Parker can run laps around Nash if they played. If Nash had Harris as a backup that would an extremely good point guard combo. We probably wouldn't get Dampier which means we have no center again.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I see Dampier become more valuable in certain situations if we played soemone like the spurs or clippers or someone that plays a half court game.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Steve Nash for what it's worth made our offense one of the best in the league, would he be doing what he's doing in Phoenix? No, but he still was a maverick, and a lovable one at that, I still respect him as a maverick and wish him well in the Valley of the Sun


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont regret not signing him. If they were to resign Steve, then you wouldnt have Jason Terry or Devin Harris, because the only reason why the got Devin was to help replace what they lost with Steve. Also they would still have Antawn Jamison, who would be starting over Josh Howard and be wasting the potential Josh has. This was all my looking back, I dont know how accurate it is, but Devin and Antawn were involved in the same trade, so taking that, thats why I think Howard wouldnt be starting and Devin wouldnt be on the team either.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

No


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Jet said:


> I dont regret not signing him. If they were to resign Steve, then you wouldnt have Jason Terry or Devin Harris, because the only reason why the got Devin was to help replace what they lost with Steve. Also they would still have Antawn Jamison, who would be starting over Josh Howard and be wasting the potential Josh has. This was all my looking back, I dont know how accurate it is, but Devin and Antawn were involved in the same trade, so taking that, thats why I think Howard wouldnt be starting and Devin wouldnt be on the team either.


Not true. We would still have Devin. He was going to be Nash's under-study. Nash signed with the Suns after the draft.


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

We wouldn't have Diop last year so Dallas would be very depleted at the Center position like the year before. Mbenga, Henderson, and Shawn Bradley would be our Center combination or play Dirk at center. :banghead:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

No hes a punk *** traitor and were better off without him...

and if he hadnt of left he never would have been "MVP"

we would just be regretting the dicision to keep him when we had Harris whos so much better on D and Wondering if we could trade Nash for Dampier or someone just to have a decent body in the middle...


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> No hes a punk *** traitor and were better off without him...
> 
> and if he hadnt of left he never would have been "MVP"
> 
> we would just be regretting the dicision to keep him when we had Harris whos so much better on D and Wondering if we could trade Nash for Dampier or someone just to have a decent body in the middle...


Cuban had a chance to match the off but he decided not to. Also having Nash and Harris is a luxury. Harris could learn first hand experience some of Nash's point guard skills. Terry isn't as good at that. Harris's athleticism along with Nash's skills would be scary.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

mavs41531 said:


> *Cuban had a chance to match the off but he decided not to.* Also having Nash and Harris is a luxury. Harris could learn first hand experience some of Nash's point guard skills. Terry isn't as good at that. Harris's athleticism along with Nash's skills would be scary.


yeah about 2 hours and this was said about 12 hours into free agency...hey Nash way to even try to negotiate...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Nash is the MVP because of the system. He would never done as good as a Mav.



This is the main reason I dont regret signing him. If he played with the Mavs he still wouldnt have had a MVP year. He can do pretty much whatever he wants on the Suns in their offense.


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah Nash isn't an Avery player. Avery is a fan of halfcourt game where you use the clock. Nash is not that type of player. The suns like to jack up shots early in the shotclock and run as much as possible.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavs41531 said:


> Yeah Nash isn't an Avery player. Avery is a fan of halfcourt game where you use the clock. Nash is not that type of player. The suns like to jack up shots early in the shotclock and run as much as possible.


Right. Nash would drive Avery insane on the defensive end. You think coach gets mad at Dirk occasionally? :curse: 

The clock is ticking on Steve. I remember when he jumped (to Phoenix), I knew he had 2-3 years that his stock could potentially go up, but will he be anywhere near the same player as his contract matures? Having to pay a player big bucks, like Finley, that is past his prime can cripple a team's salary structure.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> yeah about 2 hours and this was said about 12 hours into free agency...hey Nash way to even try to negotiate...


One minute into free agency we went after Kobe Bryant and then went on plan B which was Nash.

Nash didn't even have to give you guys a chance to match. He was unrestricted.


I'm just sick of this bad blood. People just need to get over it. I have no bad blood for Joe Johnson leaving when he wanted to.

Besides, it's worked out for the Mavs and Suns. All this crap is childish.



And to [whoever] said Nash was a product of system and D'Antoni. . It's a bit of everything. There's an aspect in it all. You're kidding yourself if you think otherwise. Players actually have to execute.

As for someone saying Nash wears down. He certainly didn't do it last yr with us . Spurs just beat us at our own game by outscoring us and getting stops when needed.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> One minute into free agency we went after Kobe Bryant and then went on plan B which was Nash.
> 
> Nash didn't even have to give you guys a chance to match. He was unrestricted.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm over it...like you said it worked out, but that doesnt not make him a traitor especially for what he was saying in Dallas right before free agency...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Last time I checked the Mavericks roster, Nash wasn't on it... 

So... 

He's gone, and let's move on with our CURRENT roster.

:biggrin:


----------

